# una mail terribile



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Se un giorno ricevessi una cosa così...non so come reagirei: mi ha colpito da matti.

*DALLE NEBBIE DEL PASSATO… *​​Dalle nebbie del passato… 
Ciao, sconosciuto 
l'anno passato è andato via per sempre, e con lui sono scomparse tutte le cose che vi hanno appartenuto. 
Lascio a lui, tutto ciò che non mi serve portare nel mio futuro: una donna che non esiste più. 
Chi percorrerà la strada del futuro sarà una nuova donna, ricostruita, che guarda al suo futuro con serenità. Al vecchio anno e tutto sommato, forse anche a te, debbo solo un ringraziamento, ed è questa la ragione di questo scritto: quello di avermi “aiutato” a realizzare la donna che ora sono diventata. 
La donna del passato è morta con lui, e tu con lei. 
La donna che è rimasta a percorrere il resto della sua vita è quella vera, quella che non sapevo di essere, quella che … 
NON TI HA MAI AMATO. 
Che non ti avessi mai amato l'ho scoperto dopo,….. dopo la tua fuga. 
Se avessi saputo allora ciò che ho capito dopo e che adesso so, tanti errori frettolosi e impulsivi, non li avrei commessi, e mi sarei risparmiata una montagna di parole inutili, di soldi buttati , di inutili umiliazioni sopportate e per cosa…? Neanche per amore. 
Non ti ho amato per amore, ma avevo soltanto bisogno di essere amata, di sentire l'affetto di qualcuno, che qualcuno tenesse a me in una fase della mia vita per me molto difficile e complicata, anche se tu questo non lo hai mai saputo. 
Non ti ho amato come si deve amare un uomo, perchè si amano degli aspetti della persona e si imparano ad apprezzarne per amore anche i difetti. 
Non ricordo di te cosa mi piacesse, o perché ho creduto di provare dei sentimenti invece inesistenti nei tuoi confronti, so soltanto che mi sono imposta di farlo, perché non volevo affrontare da sola un vuoto interiore che mi portavo dentro da una vita intera e cercavo qualcuno che me lo colmasse. 
Ho creduto di amarti soltanto per il bisogno di essere amata, per colmare quell'immenso vuoto interiore che la mancanza di affetto di mio padre mi aveva creato. Ho visto in te un padre, una persona più matura, ho creduto sbagliandomi che tu fossi la persona che mi potesse dare protezione e sicurezza, ciò che non avevo mai avuto, e che riscattasse quell'amore che mio padre mi aveva negato o per incapacità a provarlo o per incapacità a dimostrarlo. Avevo bisogno di sentire il calore di una famiglia vera. Quella famiglia affettuosa e numerosa che la mia non era stata. Per anni della mia vita, ho ricordato i loro litigi, e per anni della mia vita ho ricordato la solitudine dei miei Natali da bambina. Volevo quei Natali che non avevo avuto da bambina, quel senso del calore familiare, volevo mangiare le castagne davanti a un caminetto tutti insieme, ignorando che stavo ricopiando un copione che non mi apparteneva, che avevo adottato per me una famiglia che, per quanti sforzi facessi non mi avevano accettato e non lo avrebbero fatto mai. Pur di essere amata da qualcuno, ero disposta a coprirmi gli occhi di prosciutto per non vedere te, per non vedere e ammettere ciò che realmente sei, ciò che non viene fuori di te all'apparenza, ciò che nascondi e celi agli occhi della gente, quello che viene fuori col tempo , quando ti si conosce meglio, ciò che non ammetti di te neanche a te stesso…, ciò che soltanto io ho avuto il tempo di capire. 
Tu per me, sei stato soltanto un'opportunità: quella di riscattare il mio passato, quella di uscire insieme ai miei figli, fuori di casa mia dove non sono mai stata bene, dove i conflitti con i miei genitori continuavano, dove la mancanza di un lavoro in quel momento, mi ha reso ancora più fragile e bisognosa di scappare via da quella casa, fuggendo con un uomo che invece non amavo per amore ma per puro bisogno. Non comprendendo che non si può far finta di amare un uomo soltanto per avere ciò che ti è mancato da un padre e ciò che non ti è stato dato, che le ferite lasciate dalla mancanza di un padre non si possono sanare sostituendo il padre con un altro uomo che tra l'altro è una perfetta sua fotocopia: impulsivo, nevrotico, incapace di amare gli altri perché non ama prima se stesso, insicuro, che non ha autostima. Sicuramente tu non eri in grado di darmi nulla, ma soprattutto tu non avresti mai potuto darmi ciò che era mancato a me. Tu, così fragile, e spaurito, pieno di conflitti interiori e contraddizioni mai risolte, di sensi di colpa, bisognoso di una donna soltanto perché temi la SOLITUDINE COME LA MORTE. 
Adesso che invece ho compreso cos'era quel vuoto che mi faceva sentire così bisognosa di un qualcuno che mi amasse, non cerco più nessuno che mi colmi quel vuoto, che mi dia affetto e che mi faccia sentire protetta, perché ho capito che nessuno mi potrà apprezzare e rispettare e proteggere più di quanto mi apprezzi, mi rispetti e mi stimi io. Adesso, chi sceglierò per starmi accanto sarà soltanto per puro amore, e non per necessità o per paura della solitudine che ho scoperto di amare e di apprezzare. 
Ho scoperto, che nulla ti fa soffrire di più e ti fa sentire sola che lo stare con un uomo che ti fa sentire sola pur stando con lui. Come hai fatto tu. 
Ho scoperto che anche quando si è da soli, non si è mai da soli se si sta bene con se stessi. 
Oggi riconosco il suono della voce di chi sono, dentro di me rinasco e frego la malinconia, amo e apprezzo la libertà che mi sto guadagnando giorno dopo giorno, mi sento finalmente libera e disinibita di scegliere chi voglio se ne ho voglia, quando voglio, e non per forza per amore , la libertà mentale di vivermi quel momento serenamente soltanto perché quel momento è quello giusto, domani è un altro giorno… 
Ho scoperto il piacere di essere corteggiata, e cercata, ho scoperto quanto amo sedurre, bella come non mai, cammino fianco a fianco col mio destino, occhi dritti fissi all'orizzonte, al passato lascio solo delle impronte. 
A te, sconosciuto, ringrazio per avermi ridato la LIBERTA'. 
La libertà di avere un'altra VITA. 
Di aver e la possibilità di incontrare un altro uomo , da amare veramente e per i motivi giusti e con maturità, se è scritto nelle linee della mia mano, la possibilità di avere un destino diverso dalla prigione che mi ero imposta scegliendo te, un uomo sbagliato, scelto per i motivi sbagliati, intrappolata in una vita che non mi si adattava solo per paura della solitudine. 
Naturalmente so bene che non ti interessa ciò che ho scritto, ti conosco abbastanza bene per capire che la tua mente non è così elevata da comprendere, che vedi solo ciò che ti fa comodo, e non vedi ciò che ti fa scomodo, e che per te sono soltanto parole nere su un foglio bianco. Ma a me non interessa ciò che pensi, a me interessa solo sapere di averlo fatto. 
Non apprezzo il modo poco coraggioso con il quale hai rotto la nostra relazione: chi ha agito era ed è un uomo senza palle la cui viltà, e vigliaccheria ha reso aggressivo, quando invece avrebbe potuto usare la civiltà e il rispetto delle semplici parole. Quel che si chiama comunicare un disagio. Ed è perciò che sei al patibolo. 
Ma….IRONIA DELLA SORTE, nonostante le modalità, devo anche ringraziarti per averlo fatto, perché è stato proprio grazie alla tua cecità, alla tua decisione schizzofrenica e frettolosa e alla tua totale inconsapevolezza delle azioni, che ho potuto avere il dono più grande che potessi farmi: LA MIA RINASCITA, e riacquistare la POSSIBILITA' DI AVERE UN'ALTRA SCHANS DI VITA CON UN UOMO da amare per amore e non per bisogno, LIBERANDOMI DI TE E DELLA VITA CON TE SENZA SENTIRMI IN COLPA DI AVER PRESO IO LA DECISIONE. 
Ti Lascio. Ritorna alle nebbie e alle tenebre del passato , come cenere alla cenere e polvere alla polvere, non sei neanche più un ricordo. Sono lontana. Vado verso la vita… 
​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Se un giorno ricevessi una cosa così...non so come reagirei: mi ha colpito da matti.
> 
> *DALLE NEBBIE DEL PASSATO… *​Dalle nebbie del passato…
> Ciao, sconosciuto
> ...



io non finirei di leggerla. troppo lunga e troppo condita.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

O pubblicate più grande o io non riesco a leggere testi così lunghi e piccoli.
ocio eh??


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non finirei di leggerla. troppo lunga e troppo condita.


io la ho letta tutta e sì, la trovo un po' costruita e priva di intimità vera, però è anche piena di verità non sempre facili da vedere...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io la ho letta tutta e sì, la trovo un po' costruita e priva di intimità vera, però è anche piena di verità non sempre facili da vedere...



mi fai un suntino?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Chiederei un bignami.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io la ho letta tutta e sì, la trovo un po' costruita e priva di intimità vera, però è anche piena di verità non sempre facili da vedere...



io ho letto le prime righe e poi qualche frase qua e là, a salti. e mi sembra di aver capito che si tratti di un romanzo per esprimere un concetto che può essere espresso in poche parole: "mi hai rotto il cazzo, non ti amo più e non l'ho mai fatto, adieu". certo magari è consigliabile essere un po' più morbidi, ma parlare di sè in terza persona lo trovo noioso e, come mi sembra intenda tu, impersonale da morire.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Io riassumerei con ho sofferto come un cane, ti ho amato ma visto che mi hai spedito a cagare rinnego tutto e ti ringrazio di avermi lasciata perche' ora posso scrivere un sacco di cazzate sulla liberta' che non ho mai avuto.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

a me sa di misera vendetta senza specifico destinatario


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io riassumerei con ho sofferto come un cane, ti ho amato ma visto che mi hai spedito a cagare rinnego tutto e ti ringrazio di avermi lasciata perche' ora posso scrivere un sacco di cazzate sulla liberta' che non ho mai avuto.



la storia della volpe e l'uva in chiave moderna


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io riassumerei con ho sofferto come un cane, ti ho amato ma visto che mi hai spedito a cagare rinnego tutto e ti ringrazio di avermi lasciata perche' ora posso scrivere un sacco di cazzate sulla liberta' che non ho mai avuto.


riassumendo: la volpe e l'uva. Non posso più averti, perciò mi accorgo che sei, e sempre sei stato, una vera merda.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> riassumendo: la volpe e l'uva. Non posso più averti, perciò mi accorgo che sei, e sempre sei stato, una vera merda.



e sappi che i miei orgasmi erano finti. tutti.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sappi che i miei orgasmi erano finti. tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sappi che i miei orgasmi erano finti. tutti.


e ridammi indietro gli orecchini di mia madre


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io riassumerei con ho sofferto come un cane, ti ho amato ma visto che mi hai spedito a cagare rinnego tutto e ti ringrazio di avermi lasciata perche' ora posso scrivere un sacco di cazzate sulla liberta' che non ho mai avuto.


va bè.. no dai è più un diario che una mail però non la riassumerei solo così.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e sappi che i miei orgasmi erano finti. tutti.


 quello lo scriverà nella seconda mail...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ridammi indietro gli orecchini di mia madre


e mi devi 500 euro di pillola anticoncezionale.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> riassumendo: la volpe e l'uva. Non posso più averti, perciò mi accorgo che sei, e sempre sei stato, una vera merda.


a me non ha dato questa impressione anzi, in qualche modo lo salva dicendogli che infondo non lo aveva mai amato.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e mi devi 500 euro di pillola anticoncezionale.



in fondo ho scelto te perchè Paolo non me lo dava


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quello lo scriverà nella seconda mail...



nella seconda ci scappa anche un "però quelli avuti con GG QQ erano veri. meno male che c'era lui"


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

ce l'avevi piccolo e ti puzzava il fiato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in fondo ho scelto te perchè Paolo non me lo dava



ti ho usato per i miei sporchi comodi ma mi vergognavo di te, dicevo in giro che eri mio cugino


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me non ha dato questa impressione anzi, in qualche modo lo salva dicendogli che infondo non lo aveva mai amato.


 Anna, a me proprio quella frase lascia perplesso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anna, a me proprio quella frase lascia perplesso...


esattamente.
facile dirlo, dopo. e onestamente lo trovo poco credibile.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esattamente.
> facile dirlo, dopo. e onestamente lo trovo poco credibile.


incredibile perché ammettere una cosa così implica mettere in discussione tutto di noi, però è possibile anche una presa di coscienza come questa.
leggento questo forum in più di una occasione mi sono accorta che molte/i si ricordano l'amore solo nel momento del tradimento, diventando davvero patetici solo per la paura di perdere quel qualcosa che chiamano amore ma in molti casi è solo senso del possesso come diceva anche alessandrino cucurucucù paloma.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> incredibile perché ammettere una cosa così implica mettere in discussione tutto di noi, però è possibile anche una presa di coscienza come questa.
> *leggento questo forum in più di una occasione mi sono accorta che molte/i si ricordano l'amore solo nel momento del tradimento, diventando davvero patetici solo per la paura di perdere quel qualcosa che chiamano amore ma in molti casi è solo senso del possesso* come diceva anche alessandrino cucurucucù paloma.


 Anche questo è vero! Però è il comportamento esattamente opposto a quello delle scrivente... a me suonano falsi entrambi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> incredibile perché ammettere una cosa così implica mettere in discussione tutto di noi, però è possibile anche una presa di coscienza come questa.
> leggento questo forum in più di una occasione mi sono accorta che molte/i si ricordano l'amore solo nel momento del tradimento, diventando davvero patetici solo per la paura di perdere quel qualcosa che chiamano amore ma in molti casi è solo senso del possesso come diceva anche alessandrino cucurucucù paloma.


Anche ammettere di aver amato una persona che non ci ha amati e'mettersi in discussione.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche ammettere di aver amato una persona che non ci ha amati e'mettersi in discussione.


certo. è prendere coscienza di un nostro deficit affettivo... ma è più dura capire i motivi per cui ci facciamo addomesticare pur di ricevere affetto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo. è prendere coscienza di un nostro deficit affettivo... ma è più dura capire i motivi per cui ci facciamo addomesticare pur di ricevere affetto.


 :carneval 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erché deficit affettivo di chi ha amato?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo. *è prendere coscienza di un nostro deficit affettivo*... ma è più dura capire i motivi per cui ci facciamo addomesticare pur di ricevere affetto.


Perche' sarebbe un mio deficit? 

Per me e'il contrari:  mi addomesticherei qualora amassi una persona pensando che questa mi ami... ma se mi dovesse lasciare allora non la amo piu'... questo per me e'addomesticarsi.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' sarebbe un mio deficit?
> 
> Per me e'il contrari:  mi addomesticherei qualora amassi una persona pensando che questa mi ami... ma se mi dovesse lasciare allora non la amo piu'... questo per me e'addomesticarsi.



non capisco anch'io.
E' un mio deficit che non mi abbia amato??


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di chi si era attaccato al bisogno di amore e quindi all'amore dell'altro.
le carenze affettive portano a questo e la cosa più sconvolgente è che per quella persona faresti quello che non faresti nemmeno per te. è l'amore insano: quello che ti fa accettare le peggiori cose pur di non perderlo.
altra cosa è il possesso che, come dicevo prima, è dettato solo dall'egoismo ed è mooooolto diffuso.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non capisco anch'io.
> E' un mio deficit che non mi abbia amato??


o ma sarete eh.. il deficit affettivo è tuo se ti sei solo lasciata amare per bisogno di affetto.
"quando smetterai di scegliere e finalmente sceglierai?" questo era il senso.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> o ma sarete eh.. il deficit affettivo è tuo se ti sei solo *lasciata amare per bisogno di affetto.*
> "quando smetterai di scegliere e finalmente sceglierai?" questo era il senso.


e se è per bisogno d'amore?
cambia eh??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di chi si era attaccato al bisogno di amore e quindi all'amore dell'altro.
> le carenze affettive portano a questo e la cosa più sconvolgente è che per quella persona faresti quello che non faresti nemmeno per te. è l'amore insano: quello che ti fa accettare le peggiori cose pur di non perderlo.
> altra cosa è il possesso che, come dicevo prima, è dettato solo dall'egoismo ed è mooooolto diffuso.





Anna A ha detto:


> o ma sarete eh.. il deficit affettivo è tuo se ti sei solo lasciata amare per bisogno di affetto.
> "quando smetterai di scegliere e finalmente sceglierai?" questo era il senso.


 Ma se "ti sei lasciata amare" non hai amato, hai simulato amore oppure hai amato un'imitazione d'amore.
Io avevo capito deficit di chi ama se non viene ricambiato.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se è per bisogno d'amore?
> cambia eh??


cambia eccome. scegliere o farsi scegliere sta tutta qua la differenza e se a te sembra niente ti garantisco che non è per niente semplice per molti/e.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cambia eccome. *scegliere o farsi scegliere *sta tutta qua la differenza e se a te sembra niente ti garantisco che non è per niente semplice per molti/e.


io non ci vedo tutta sta gran differenza anna, non nell'amore.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Sono perplesso. 
Se penso alle mie prime immagini, dell'unica donna che so di aver amato, rivedo un essere enormemente bisogno d'affetto...come una sorta di cagnolino bastonato...che si lecca le ferite...e che è venuto a strofinarsi su di me...dicendo..." Amami!"...

Ma è possibile che poi una prenda paura autoconvincendosi di non "meritare" l'amore di nessuno?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma se "ti sei lasciata amare" non hai amato, hai simulato amore oppure hai amato un'imitazione d'amore.*
> Io avevo capito deficit di chi ama se non viene ricambiato.


a questa conclusione ci arrivi mica subito.. mica per tutti è automatico capirlo. 
tra l'altro, come dicevo prima, per molti è la paura di perdere un punto che credevano fermo, magari dopo una infanzia devastata da traumi, abbandoni e tradimenti perpetuati da genitori o parenti menefreghisti ed assenti.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sono perplesso.
> Se penso alle mie prime immagini, dell'unica donna che so di aver amato, rivedo un essere enormemente bisogno d'affetto...come una sorta di cagnolino bastonato...che si lecca le ferite...e che è venuto a strofinarsi su di me...dicendo..." Amami!"...
> 
> *Ma è possibile che poi una prenda paura autoconvincendosi di non "meritare" l'amore di nessuno*?


tolgo il punto di domanda perché è possibilissimo. io ho chiuso il cuore.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tolgo il punto di domanda perché è possibilissimo. io ho chiuso il cuore.


ma perchè pensi di non meritarlo?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ci vedo tutta sta gran differenza anna, non nell'amore.


 
perché sei sana.. ma sai quante persone soffrono perchè scambiano il bisogno di amore per amore?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché sei sana.. ma sai quante persone soffrono perchè scambiano il bisogno di amore per amore?



non sono affatto sana come pensi in questo.
Ma nn ho voglia di parlare di questo.
Rispondi alla mia domanda su.
pensi di non meritare amore?
se fossi un uomo ( e ne hai la dimostrazione anche dall'ammirazione di molti uomini qua dentro) sarei estremamente affascinato da te


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè pensi di non meritarlo?


e che ne so?
se lo sapessi... ma non lo so.
e poi niente. io sono stata troppo male fin da piccola per certe e tante piccole bastardate che mi hanno tirato. mio marito l'ho amato ma adesso mi rendo conto di non sapere perchè resto con lui visti i livelli di delirio a cui siamo arrivati.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché sei sana.. ma sai quante persone soffrono perchè scambiano il bisogno di amore per amore?


quindi il bisogno d'amore è incolmabile ?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tolgo il punto di domanda perché è possibilissimo. io ho chiuso il cuore.


Anch'io, ma nell'altro versante. 
Non mi sono mai più concesso il lusso di amare. Considerando ciò roba da donnicciole svenevoli ed emotive. 
Sono solo stato pratico. Concreto. E molto materialista. 
Ma Anna ti capisco. Siamo come in quel film: "Un cuore in inverno!".

Però hai un vantaggio. Per conquistare te, un uomo, deve superare le 7 fatiche di Ercole. 

Meglio soli che mal'accompagnati.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

non si può decidere di non amare più.
è un'utopia.
certo, diventi più prudente, cerchi di evitare coinvolgimenti, ma se arriva arriva e tu non puoi farci una fava di niente


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> quindi il bisogno d'amore è incolmabile ?


Non è questo il punto, ma l'enorme insidia, di scambiare per amore una cosa che non lo è pur di tentare di colmare sto bisogno. Allora ti va bene tutto, accetti tutto, purchè l'altro non ti abbandoni. Se l'altro capisce questo e ne aprofitta...diventa per te un padrone assoluto.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Anch'io, ma nell'altro versante.
> Non mi sono mai più concesso il lusso di amare. Considerando ciò roba da donnicciole svenevoli ed emotive.
> Sono solo stato pratico. Concreto. E molto materialista.
> Ma Anna ti capisco. Siamo come in quel film: "Un cuore in inverno!".
> ...


ma che lusso e lusso.
Amare è una delle poche cose gratis e  a disposizione di tutti.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non si può decidere di non amare più.
> è un'utopia.
> certo, diventi più prudente, cerchi di evitare coinvolgimenti, ma se arriva arriva e tu non puoi farci una fava di niente


Mai successo...ma domani magari...vedo Asu per strada e perdo la testa...chi può dirlo...

La perdo...perchè sta camminando assieme ad Angelo...e Asu le dice...sai quello è Lord...e Angelo...mi taglia la testa.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mai successo...ma domani magari...vedo Asu per strada e perdo la testa...chi può dirlo...
> 
> La perdo...perchè sta camminando assieme ad Angelo...e Asu le dice...sai quello è Lord...e Angelo...mi taglia la testa.


guarda che per strada la katana non la porto.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

*questo è fora come una mina*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mai successo...ma domani magari...vedo Asu per strada e perdo la testa...chi può dirlo...
> 
> La perdo...perchè sta camminando assieme ad Angelo...e Asu le dice...sai quello è Lord...e Angelo...mi taglia la testa.


.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono affatto sana come pensi in questo.
> Ma nn ho voglia di parlare di questo.
> Rispondi alla mia domanda su.
> pensi di non meritare amore?
> *se fossi un uomo ( e ne hai la dimostrazione anche dall'ammirazione di molti uomini qua dentro) sarei estremamente affascinato da te*


e dove la vedi?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dove la vedi?


non ci sono mica solo le tette e un bel faccino che rendono una donna affascinante sai?? incredibilmente la testa ha un suo enorme potere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mai successo...ma domani magari...vedo Asu per strada e perdo la testa...chi può dirlo...
> 
> La perdo...perchè sta camminando assieme ad Angelo...e Asu le dice...sai quello è Lord...e Angelo...mi taglia la testa.



ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e che ne so?
> se lo sapessi... ma non lo so.
> e poi niente. io sono stata troppo male fin da piccola per certe e tante piccole bastardate che mi hanno tirato. mio marito l'ho amato ma adesso mi rendo conto di non sapere perchè resto con lui visti i livelli di delirio a cui siamo arrivati.


 Ma mica si merita l'amore.
Così come si ama misteriosamente, altettanto misteriosamente si può essere amati.
Che entrambe le cose siano rare e rarissima la reciprocità, si sa.
Forse tu pensi all'essere voluta bene che è cosa che è sì dipendente da come si è e quindi, in un certo qual modo, lo si merita.
E rispetto a questo non vedo come puoi dire di non meritarlo.
Io, comunque, me lo merito eccome e chi non mi vuol bene ...peggio per lui..


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non si può decidere di non amare più.
> è un'utopia.
> certo, diventi più prudente, cerchi di evitare coinvolgimenti, ma se arriva arriva e tu non puoi farci una fava di niente


si può decidere eccome e se arriva lo faccio scappare. basta.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> si può decidere eccome e se arriva lo faccio scappare. basta.


no.
non puoi farci niente anna. puoi indirizzare la tua vita in modo da aver meno possibilità di coinvolgimenti, puoi chiuderti in casa e staccare il telefono, ma se il cuore palpita lo fa indipendentemente da quello che gli dici tu


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dove la vedi?


io la vedo spesso.
tu sei una gran bella donna dentro anna.
Fuori non so perchè dalla foto di metro non si capiva un cazzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> non puoi farci niente anna. puoi indirizzare la tua vita in modo da aver meno possibilità di coinvolgimenti, puoi chiuderti in casa e staccare il telefono, ma se il cuore palpita lo fa indipendentemente da quello che gli dici tu


puoi comunque non assecondarlo e far prevalere la razionalità all'irrazionalità (il sentimento non è razionale, secondo me).
che questo però garantisca di stare bene è però secondo me una stronzata.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> non puoi farci niente anna. puoi indirizzare la tua vita in modo da aver meno possibilità di coinvolgimenti, puoi chiuderti in casa e staccare il telefono, ma se il cuore palpita lo fa indipendentemente da quello che gli dici tu


no, non è vero

il cuore palpita se tu lo lasci fare .... se non sei predisposto nisba ! 

basta non alzar lo sguardo come ho fatto io per anni, poi quando lo alzi ti puoi anche far prender dalle palpitazioni, ma se non lo fai rimarrai dove sei


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> no, non è vero
> 
> il cuore palpita se tu lo lasci fare .... se non sei predisposto nisba !
> 
> basta non alzar lo sguardo come ho fatto io per anni, poi quando lo alzi ti puoi anche far prender dalle palpitazioni, ma se non lo fai rimarrai dove sei


 
ne ero convinta anche io, ora non più.
sui sentimenti abbiamo poco potere, o perlomeno non quello di impedire al cuore di battere anche per chi non vorremmo.
certo, se non alzi lo sguardo e cammini guardandoti i piedi hai buone probabilità di non inciampare, ma solo se stai attento a non alzarlo mai.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ne ero convinta anche io, ora non più.
> sui sentimenti abbiamo poco potere, o perlomeno non quello di impedire al cuore di battere anche per chi non vorremmo.
> certo, se non alzi lo sguardo e cammini guardandoti i piedi hai buone probabilità di non inciampare, ma solo se stai attento a non alzarlo mai.


 
certo Bvu, con volontà .... altrimenti se la alzi qualcuno prima o poi ti prende con se

con la volontà si riesce anche bene ....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che lusso e lusso.
> Amare è una delle poche cose gratis e a disposizione di tutti.


Però se ci credi...e poi scopri che c'era il condizionale davanti?
Quanto male fa? 
Ti amo solo "se" tu sei così o cosà, se fai questo o quello per me,ecc...ecc...è questo che vuoi?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Però se ci credi...e poi scopri che c'era il condizionale davanti?
> Quanto male fa?
> Ti amo solo "se" tu sei così o cosà, se fai questo o quello per me,ecc...ecc...è questo che vuoi?


che discorsi, per tutte le cose della vita può esserci l'inculata.
se dovessimo ragionare così per tutto non combineremmo una fava


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Però se ci credi...e poi scopri che c'era il condizionale davanti?
> Quanto male fa?
> Ti amo solo "se" tu sei così o cosà, se fai questo o quello per me,ecc...ecc...è questo che vuoi?


nella vita se non ci si butta non ci si fa male.
Se si ha paura di farsi male si resta immobili.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dove la vedi?


Vedi Anna? Che anche tu esattamente come me, fai fatica a percepire l'ammirazione degli altri? Così quando arriva o non la riconosci, o ti spaventa, o pensi che sia tendenziosa, o pensi che chi la dimostra è perchè non ti conosce. Invece tra le righe, tu lasci una traccia...molto bella...e umana.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nella vita se non ci si butta non ci si fa male.
> Se si ha paura di farsi male si resta immobili.


 
io son tutto rotto, eppur mi muovo

rischiare sempre ? sempre no, spesso si


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> io son tutto rotto, eppur mi muovo
> 
> rischiare sempre ? sempre no, spesso si


rischiare solo quando sei disposto a pagare  se perdi


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Anna? Che anche tu esattamente come me, fai fatica a percepire l'ammirazione degli altri? Così quando arriva o non la riconosci, o ti spaventa, o pensi che sia tendenziosa, o pensi che chi la dimostra è perchè non ti conosce. Invece tra le righe, tu lasci una traccia...molto bella...e umana.


un po' d'insicurezza è comune a tutti.
troppa è castrante per sè stessi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che discorsi, per tutte le cose della vita può esserci l'inculata.
> se dovessimo ragionare così per tutto non combineremmo una fava


Direi che io vivo sempre come un criminale che teme di venir beccato.
Perchè se ami e ti va bene, è un conto.
Ma se ami, e resti deluso da quello che ti ritorna indietro. Soffri. 
Preferisco godermi in santa pace certi piaceri, e rinunciare ad una gioia come l'intimità, che lasciarmi ferire.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> rischiare solo quando sei disposto a pagare se perdi


 
sempre stato così, sempre 

altrimenti che rischio c'è ? e che piacere sarebbe ?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Direi che io vivo sempre come un criminale che teme di venir beccato.
> Perchè se ami e ti va bene, è un conto.
> Ma se ami, e resti deluso da quello che ti ritorna indietro. Soffri.
> * Preferisco godermi in santa pace certi piaceri, e rinunciare ad una gioia come l'intimità, che lasciarmi ferire*.


scelta condivisibile ma perdente


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nella vita se non ci si butta non ci si fa male.
> Se si ha paura di farsi male si resta immobili.


No io vado cauto.
Guardo solo ai frutti.
Che non mi capiti di scambiare certi pugni, per baci.

Buttarsi? Meglio dire lasciarsi andare...

Se ti butti, e l'altro non ti accoglie...ti skianti al suolo...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scelta condivisibile ma perdente


Cinica direi...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No io vado cauto.
> Guardo solo ai frutti.
> Che non mi capiti di scambiare certi pugni, per baci.
> 
> ...


se ti affidi troppo sicuramente.
E poi se anche ti sKianti ti rialzi e ricominci


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Direi che io vivo sempre come un criminale che teme di venir beccato.
> Perchè se ami e ti va bene, è un conto.
> Ma se ami, e resti deluso da quello che ti ritorna indietro. Soffri.
> Preferisco godermi in santa pace certi piaceri, e rinunciare ad una gioia come l'intimità, che lasciarmi ferire.


 
per amore non è mai morto nessuno dai...siamo mica ragazzini


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per amore non è mai morto nessuno dai...siamo mica ragazzini


ot

brugoletta fatti più in la che mi ammollo nella piscinetta anch'io


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> 
> brugoletta fatti più in la che mi ammollo nella piscinetta anch'io


con questo caldo???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




no.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> con questo caldo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sempre bona de core


----------

